# Honey Lime Huli Huli Chicken



## carnivore (Jan 23, 2004)

*Honey Lime Huli Huli Chicken*
1 chicken
1/2 cup honey
juice of 3-4 small limes
1/2 cup soy sauce
2 tbsp sugar
2 tbsp chile sauce
2-3 cloves garlic, minced or pressed
salt & pepper to taste
1.  Rinse the chicken under cold water.  dry with paper towels.  Truss it, spatchcock it, or cut it into pieces.  Season with salt and pepper.  Preheat an oven or grill.
2.  Start cooking the chicken in the oven or over the grill--spit or rotisserie grilling is traditional, but use whatever method you like.
3.  Meanwhile, make the glaze:  combine the honey, lime juice, soy sauce, sugar, chile sauce, & garlic in a saucepan, and simmer over medium - medium-high heat, stirring frequently, until slightly thickened (it will thicken more as it stands), about 10-15 minutes.  Remove from heat, pour into a medium bowl, and set aside.
4.  Brush the chicken with the glaze during the last 10-15 minutes of cooking.  Remove from heat & serve.


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 25, 2004)

carnivore, this sounds delicious.  do you think it would be ok to use chicken breasts instead of a whole chicken?


----------



## carnivore (Jan 25, 2004)

hi 2dogsmom,
i don't see why you couldn't.  i would use chicken breasts with the skin on, but skinlesss is ok too


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 25, 2004)

i agree about the skin-on chicken.  i will give you feedback once i try!


----------

